# Reputable Breeders



## Leah (Jan 12, 2010)

:tape:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leah said:


> Since you folks here are authorities on reputable breeders, then YOU tell me of a reputable breeder where I can buy a Havanese puppy within 300 miles of the Ft. Worth/Dallas area.
> 
> Here's your chance to prove yourselves.


Leah,
I think we already have proved a lot to you. Limiting where you might find a "reputable breeder" using a radius as you have stated above is not helping your cause. You made excuses already about why you wouldn't show a dog, so why would a reputable breeder sell you a show potential puppy?

Kathy


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

You should never give yourself a distance range when trying to find a reputable breeder. If you REALLY want a wonderful pup from a wonderful breeder, you'll be willing to spend the extra couple hundred bucks to hop on a plane.

Red flags:
- newspaper ads
- for sale ads on websites other than the breeder's own website
- "deals" on certain puppies
- lack of contract
- lack of health guarantee
- lack of genetic health testing
- lack of show brags
- lack of pedigree of puppies and their parents
- lack of AKC registration (CKC in Canada)
- lack of puppy application
- breeder does not want you to visit their home
- breeder does not want you to view the parents
- breeder will not provide you with soaped pictures of parents' legs
- breeder does not seem to have any references within the Havanese community
- has several older puppies with no homes
- advertises "teacup" or "miniature" Havanese
- breeds several different types of dogs
- advertises (or advocates for) mixed breeds

The list could go on and on...

Reputable breeders do not need to advertise, they use their websites to convey their breeding philosophy and have everything available to potential owners (or those who just love to creep Hav websites). They rely on word of mouth and their outstanding reputations to sell their puppies. They are extremely careful who they place their puppies with, and usually place their puppies based on personality and temperament and not things like color, size, etc.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

:amen:


galaxie said:


> You should never give yourself a distance range when trying to find a reputable breeder. If you REALLY want a wonderful pup from a wonderful breeder, you'll be willing to spend the extra couple hundred bucks to hop on a plane.
> 
> Red flags:
> - newspaper ads
> ...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Leah, you are sounding like a petulant child throwing a tantrum. Simply insisting that there be reputable Hanavese breeders in your limited range won't make them mysteriously appear. 

Reputable breeders seems to be irrelevant, anyway, to your conversations. You appear to just enjoy pushing buttons, talking in circles, and ranting.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Leah, do you want me to come over, read you a bedtime story, heat up a bottle, and tuck you in as well?

If you want to find a reputable breeder, do your research. If you want help, ask nicely. But acting like a five year-old won't get you anywhere.

Edit: Besides, you already have three puppies. Do you really need more?


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

These are the two breeders in TX on the Havanese Club of America's website:

Carol Hutton 
Tigerlily Havanese
Lewisville TX 


Joan Little
Jolain Havanese
San Antonio TX

They probably wouldn't sell you show puppies, but as others have said you really have to be involved in the local clubs and other AKC events first. I only have and want Havanese as pets, but my sister has shown her two Wheatens and she had to get to know others through agility and obedience before getting any show dogs--then after about three years she was allowed to co-own a show boy and then after bringing him to his championship (and with titles in obedience and agility) was allowed to co-own a show girl, who she now might breed (with the breeders guidance). But really it took her 6-8 years of proving herself to get a show girl.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

I can think of two breeders that I know personally in that area who would sell show puppies to some one they would mentor, etc....But I don't know that anyone would sell you a show puppy now Leah.....not after acting in the way you have been.....

And now I really am done...I guess I cheated on my :tape:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Again I say:

DON'T FEED THE TROLLS!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I agree with you Leslie!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Again I say:
> 
> DON'T FEED THE TROLLS!!!


Aww come on Leslie, it can be FUN :biggrin1: Didn't you ever poke a snake with a stick when you were a kid just to make it mad.....(before you humanely relocated it to the field blocks away from your house...)

I was thinking of starting a venemous thread (in keeping with my snake theme) just to be contrary because I'm in that kind of mood today. Let's see, politics (been there, done that), religion, unions......Havanese versus Bichon (oh wait, someone already did that. Rats) :croc:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

JOAN LITTLE is the breeder for you. Not that she would sell you a puppy, but she doesn't deal with BS. She will educate you the hard way which it sounds like thats how you want it. How is that for a name?


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you guys!! This information is useful to ME... as I am looking to get a puppy. 
eace:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Nooooooooo Joan! You missed the point.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Melissa, she was probably giving me the info!! I wouldn't taken a PM. 
:yield:

I don't Leah will be back on the forum...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Please--


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Gosh! It sure is fun to sneak back on the forum once in a while and "CATCH UP" with all the drama!!!!:biggrin1::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

you know a friend of mine just made a very good point...Please be careful what information you post on here as you never know who could be lurking around from places like peta etc. Just a word of caution.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I can delete that if Joan would like me to?:ear: Just let me know Joan.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

BIPOLAR


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Leah--I deleted what was requested of me as a moderator. I don't have to answer to you,then,now or ever. If you would like me to delete any of your posts....you just let me know sweetie.


----------

